# Help Needed Asap



## Cougarsdiamond (Sep 4, 2011)

We found an injured morning dove about 3hrs ago. Being bird owners (parrot) we could not let the poor bird suffer. We placed her in a box, with a blanket for a 'nest' after reading many posts, secured her wing (it appears broken) and gave her some water and seed. It is a general seed mix (small seeds, sunflower, etc) but I have not seen her eat yet. I'm a bit worried as to what to feed her, etc. She smells horrible as well. Is this normal? I think she has previous injuries that seem to be very dated/old (scabbed over wounds) on her back. The wing though is obviously a new break. She became very dosile when we tried to wrap her wing, and drank some water with a little proding. She even shut her eyes resting within moments afterwards and seems to be very comfortable. I am just worried 1) what to feed her 2) Is there anything more we should do for her? We can not afford to take her to a vet unfortunately being on a very limited budget, but we've gotten her in a room by herself that is quiet, warm, and cozy. She has food, she has water and a 'nest' to cuddle in. 
Please if anyone can help, I dont want to see her die. Anything we can do to help her we will, but what are we looking at here?

Thank you for any help (our local bird wildlife doesnt help anything smaller than an owl! I know from a previous call on a very sad case of a seagull they wouldnt help with) So anything anyone can offer is GREATLY appreciated.

~Tryin to Save a Morning Dove in Myrtle Beach SC


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for caring.

This doesn't sound too great to me. Old injuries and now a new injury. Honestly...if you have Parrots...you should get that Dove to your Avian Vet asap...or some Avian Vet. Of course these things always happen on long weekends....

You see the problem here is an open wing wound. You may well have secured it in place, but that doesn't necessarily mean it will stop the bleeding. There might still be internal bleeding beneath the closed wound; and that can cause havoc. This is why a vet is called for. Now, if you really cannot afford an avian vet, then honestly all we can do is take a few educated guesses as how to help her. they might hit, or they might miss.

In my opinion, I'd start the Dove on an antibiotic ASAP. because a bone break or an attack by a predator will overwhelm that lil' Doves's system quickly with infection if left untreated. 

Do you have any meds from your Parrots which may still be around ? Or do you have human-grade Penicillin, Amoxycillin, Ceclor, Cephalexin, or Baytril/Cipro ?

Also you say she smells bad...open her beak gently and look inside. Is teh mouth clear and pink, or mucousy and showing white or yellow spots/growths ? If the latter, this is Canker and needs add'l meds (Metronidazole or Ronidazole) to the antibiotic noted above....ASAP.

The second thing I'd do is make sure she/he is getting enough food ....by handfeeding the Dove either safflower seed or pieces of Parrot pellets (budgie sized if you have, but if not, then go with larger but cut them small and soak in warm/hot water for a minute or two then let cool to lukewarm)...or small frozen peas or carrots sliced into Dove-sized pieces (again thawed with hot water and allowed to cool).

Keep her/him in a very warm environment, am talking 80 degrees F constant... in a carrier with NO bars but rather solid walls...because Doves are skittish and frail and they can easily get their wings or feet stuck in cage bars.

That, for starters. Thanks for caring and my best wishes are with you and the Dove.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with Jaye that this poor baby needs antibiotics. And if there is canker, then he also needs canker meds. Have you checked in her mouth yet, and looked down his throat? How does he smell when you open his mouth? Can you post a picture of any droppings?


----------



## Cougarsdiamond (Sep 4, 2011)

to reply to some of the questions
-have him/her in a large box (2ft x 2ft x 2ft) there is a towel I fashioned into a nest for the bird to have somewhere safe/secure/comfortable

-There is a heating pad at one end that is on the lowest setting under 1/2 of the towel so it is not in direct contact with the bird to keep the warmth & opportunity for more warmth if she/he gets too cold. The room is set to 80 degrees.

-The old wound is/was not open, it was just something I noticed. When I checked him/her about 20 mins ago though it was bleeding again and no it doesnt look good. Even though it is VERY minimal, I know from my own bird that any blood loss is a major concern with birds. I do not know where the blood was coming from but I did try hard to figure it out. Still it is a concern. 

- Yes I have some amoxicillin that I took for an ear infection I am more than happy to give to the bird, but how much? How do I give it to her?

- Droppings look very normal and she is drinking. I did not see her eat but it did appear like shes been in the seed. I am watching her as much as possible but I also do not want to stress her by being there constantly.

-Canker- I dont think she has this. Her mouth is very pink and looks healthy, shes just appears to have been involved in a few fights. 

-Vets: there are none open until Tuesday earliest. I called the only one in our town that does work with birds. May I say WE NEED MORE BIRDIE VETS!!! 

-The smell: She smells like poop! Maybe during the event/fight/accident she got feces on her? I dunno but thats what it smells like. It may just be me, as I'm so use to my bird who I've nick named my lil butter biskit (she smells like biscuits during some times of the day-dont ask, I have no clue lol) 

In closing, pray for her. I'm hoping somehow she'll pull through but no its not looking good at all. She is resting peacefully which I'm thankful for. She has been drinking a little and seems to be very happy with my hubbys alarm clock which he turned on (it does 'white noises' the one he's playing is 'wilderness'... it was a bit of a heart warming sight to see her become so comfortable she began to rest with it. 
I guess worst case is I'm going to do my best with her. Any help/input is greatly appreciated. If something happens to her, I know shes comfortable and in a peaceful environment. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Cougarsdiamond said:


> -The smell: She smells like poop! Maybe during the event/fight/accident she got feces on her? I dunno but thats what it smells like. It may just be me, as I'm so use to my bird who I've nick named my lil butter biskit (she smells like biscuits during some times of the day-dont ask, I have no clue lol)
> 
> In closing, pray for her. I'm hoping somehow she'll pull through but no its not looking good at all. She is resting peacefully which I'm thankful for. She has been drinking a little and seems to be very happy with my hubbys alarm clock which he turned on (it does 'white noises' the one he's playing is 'wilderness'... it was a bit of a heart warming sight to see her become so comfortable she began to rest with it.
> I guess worst case is I'm going to do my best with her. Any help/input is greatly appreciated. If something happens to her, I know shes comfortable and in a peaceful environment.
> Thank you so much!


Over all, I think you've set her up pretty well.

She should smell kind of like a cockatiel. Dusty but neutral. Beyond that, all I can describe it as is a "warm" smell that they normally have. 
Is her vent clean? 

I hope your vet can help her. Do they have an emergency line?

Does she have any light during the day? Sometimes they won't eat if it's "nighttime". (This is how one gets away with shipping doves and pigeons--they kinda rest because it's dark.)

She can't eat sunflower seeds with the shells still on--so expect those to be left in the bowl. (doves/pigeons swallow their seeds whole.) It also may be of help to her to get some grit in a separate bowl for this same reason. (My doves do well on Kaytee Hi-cal grit, which should be available where you buy your parrot food.) If you go out shopping for grit, you might also check for Kaytee Supreme Daily Dove mix. My ringneck doves love it.  If you have parakeet food, it might be good to mix into what you're already giving her. That, or finch food--but do be careful how many thistle seeds you let her have. My doves pig out on it if I let them have it and then they get diarrhea. (Thistle is too high in fat.) She might also like unsalted/unseasoned popcorn seeds tossed in there.


----------



## Cougarsdiamond (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes I read somewhere today to make sure shes got light during daylight hrs to simulate outside, so I am trying to. Also on a positve note she ate 1/2 cc of peas around 2am. She didnt like it at first but after a bit of prodding she became lil miss piggy!!! She also drank some water on her own which is a positive move for her. Im truly shocked at the difference of her demeanor wirhin 5hrs but it is much better. Im still eager to hear about the antibiotics. Im going to get a lil sleep & up in a few hrs to try and feed her again. Anyone have a # of hrs I should be waiting? I saw 3 somewhere but shes not eatting that often (shes getting an appetite though)


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Cougarsdiamond said:


> Yes I read somewhere today to make sure shes got light during daylight hrs to simulate outside, so I am trying to. Also on a positve note she ate 1/2 cc of peas around 2am. She didnt like it at first but after a bit of prodding she became lil miss piggy!!! She also drank some water on her own which is a positive move for her. Im truly shocked at the difference of her demeanor wirhin 5hrs but it is much better. Im still eager to hear about the antibiotics. Im going to get a lil sleep & up in a few hrs to try and feed her again. Anyone have a # of hrs I should be waiting? I saw 3 somewhere but shes not eatting that often (shes getting an appetite though)


Eating on her own is a good sign, but I would start the amoxicillin asap. The dose for pigeons is 25-50mg divided daily. So I would think that 5-10mg twice a day would be a very safe amount for her.
You want to be very careful with mourning doves as they become very 'flighty' when they feel better, and easily injure themselves when confined. NO PERCHES! I've seen them leap up in a cage, hit their head on the perch and break their neck! Also very prone to getting their wings stuck in cage bars.
If she has an open wound, you can apply a honey dressing, but it needs to be changed daily. (1/2 raw honey, 1/2 sugar) You can mix 1 tbls raw honey and 1 tbls sugar, mix together and apply it to the wound.
For food, you can get 'No-mess' wild seed. It's wild seed mix with NO shells on them.


----------



## Cougarsdiamond (Sep 4, 2011)

*930am EST Update/reply*

GENERAL- Ok, after her feeding this morning I've got a few updates/info that may prod some input. She is eatting from a 3ML Syringe. I thought it was a CC but its a ML. I had them from when I was on methotrexate injections and those syringes were never used and still sealed in the original packages (unfilled of course). I felt bad but I overslept a little on the 3hr mark, but got up to feed her at 850am. She did not complain  as much as I would hope she would OR she was nibbling on some of the seed I have out for her on a round the clock offering. Either way, she was still sitting where I put her last night in the makeshift nest. She did not seem distressed or tired but she did perk up a little when I turned on the big light. I have a smaller light I'd turned on at 5am which I thought may simulate the transition of the sunrise. So she is alert and knew that a light had come on. I talk to her and it seems like she in some ways trusts me and knows I am trying to help her. I talk often of her 'getting better' and 'going back to her friends" (again I have no clue if its a male or female but I'm calling the bird a her) It maybe silly but *shrugs* if it anyway it is comfort to her, at least she has it.

VENT- As for the vent?? (still unsure I have the right thing here, but being shes not a dryer, I'm givin it my best guess) I took a peek at her hiney (under her tail?) and there was a very large wad of hard poop. I took a piece of tissue and tried to wipe it off but to no avail. So I went and go a very large bowl and filled it about 1 inch deep (it came up to her hiney when I stood her in it) with warm water. Taking a washcloth I cleaned it slowly and now that is gone. BOY was there a lot! That has to feel better no matter what. I can not imagine that feeling good and may explain the stench. Either way it is clean now and she appears a bit relieved as she let me give her a 'bird bath' of sorts. Afterwards I put a small 'blanket' fashioned from a washcloth lightly over her for warmth in case she was chilly and will repeat this during the next feeding if shes blocked again. There was a dropping under her also this morning, nothing huge but it was a whitish grey and looked like it was a bullseye of sorts (normal??)

Food- She ate double what she did at 5am and after reading I dunno if I should be as happy. At 5 she ate 1/2 ML and at 850a she had a full 1 ML. She takes some prodding to eat, but again she may also be snacking on some of the seed (I cant tell.) Shes eatting peas these last two feedings (baby food made from peas & water) and is drinking during each session. 

Personality- She seems comfortable and after the feedings rather tired (again seems normal to me) I know anytime I've ever been injured it exhausts me to do things for recovery, so normal? or no? She has closed her eyes and is resting now, and I'll go to try and feed her again around noon with the ammoxicillin. I didnt have the dose amt with this one and surely did not want to give her something wrong.

Wounds/Bleeding- She isnt bleeding anymore YEAH!!! And when I did the bath I saw some old dried blood cleaned off. 




Pics to come this afternoon 
THANK YOU ALL FOR THE INPUT!!! I am so lost here but I knew I had to try and help this precious lil bird.


----------



## Cougarsdiamond (Sep 4, 2011)

Libis said:


> Over all, I think you've set her up pretty well.
> 
> She should smell kind of like a cockatiel. Dusty but neutral. Beyond that, all I can describe it as is a "warm" smell that they normally have.
> Is her vent clean?
> ...


BTW she looks a lot like your photo of 'Sugar'


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Cougarsdiamond said:


> BTW she looks a lot like your photo of 'Sugar'


You mean Susan? Susan is a diamond dove.  How big is this little one? Diamond doves are about the size of a parakeet, but shorter and fatter and lighter. They are native to Australia and live in many peoples' homes as pets here. If this is a domesticated species and not a mourning dove it's really really lucky that she made it to your hands. They don't do well in the wild. Have you had any time to get pics?

If this is a diamond and not a mourning dove, the dose would be 1.82-2.5 mg instead. (Since diamonds are smaller than the palm of your hand. I just based this on the weight difference ratio between the two species' average weights.) 

You're doing a fantastic job. I hope her not wanting more food is a sign that she is eating seeds. 

You probably know this, but sometimes it's worth reminding. Be careful about cross-contamination to your parrot on your hands until you're sure she doesn't have anything contagious to birds. (Just wash your hands between and don't fill her bowls while you do your others.) Usually if I've got someone in quarantine, I work with all of my other birds first and then do the sick one. 

The new poop sounds like it looks pretty good. Their poo should look like a giant version of a parakeet poop ideally. (Nice little ball of black and white, though there are variations with stress or nesting that are looser.) Dirty vent is due to the bird not moving enough. I've seen this in birds who were physically disabled (missing part of the foot/leg) and couldn't get out of the poop, but also in birds who had infections and were too tired to get out of the poop, and also in the extremely elderly birds who have just aged to the point where they are too tired. 

I agree with the others that she needs the antibiotics very very soon. You should probably start her today--as you're nearing the end of your window to get her started if she was injured by an animal. (The saliva of cats, dogs, etc has deadly bacteria to birds.)


----------



## Cougarsdiamond (Sep 4, 2011)

*Sad Update*


Today was such a good day, Tweety (as we named her) ate well, started her antibiotics and was going potty so much better. I told someone today I thought she may actually make it. I spoke too soon. Her last feeding was at 9pm tonight, she ate well but wasnt overly hungry, she still did eat well. She also took her antibiotics, and drank some water. Snuggling her back into her 'nest' she seemed a bit sleepy and being night, I turned off all of the lights except the small nightlight I'd gotten for her last night. This was about 930. 

At 10:22 pm I went up to check to make sure she was still in a good position and comfortable. The nightlight was darkened, apparently the new batteries I'd added when we found her darkened around the same time this precious lil bird went into the heavens. She is now flying among the clouds and out of pain. We burried her under a beautiful rose bush beside our porch. Each time the rose blooms now, it will be in memory of Tweety. I tried and hope that if anything I gave her some comfort in her final time. 

I am posting a photo from this morning. 

In loving memory of Tweety


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I am soooo sorry you lost her. You did your best for her. Now she is out of pain. At least she was warm and safe when she passed. You did that for her. Thank you so much for trying for the little one.


----------



## Cougarsdiamond (Sep 4, 2011)

I wish I could have done more, but I am thankful she fluttered into my life.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry, she was lucky you found her and did the best you could. They really do have a way of getting to you....thank you for being there for her, She's flying free now.


----------



## Cougarsdiamond (Sep 4, 2011)

Very true, she was and will remain a precious memory. We had our own litttle 'funeral' for her last night. Silly I know but she was special, and deserved to be with the roses versus just tossed in the garbage. Will submit a photo of Tweetys rose when it blooms next...Thank you all so very much. I have done rescue before but never have I found such a wonderful group willing to offer a helping hand. Most are silent for weeks or offer 1-2 words never to reply again. 
I knew eight years ago when we rescued our bird (she is an umbrella cockatoo) that I'd end up with more feather babies. I never expected it to be Tweety (which my hubby demanded we change her name from Beatrice Birdie (bee bee for short) because Tweety was gender neutral and had Tweety been a male, and I quote 'we were giving him a complex with the name Bee Bee') 
I never knew this breed of bird was kept as a pet nor that they were so sweet, loving and naturally docile. Heck I about passed out with laughter when I saw "the bird will not bite you" thinking may I show you the hundreds of scars from a rescued little girl who was skiddish for years? I may add too that bird bites hurt lol. BAD! Our lil girl has gotten a lot better, I truly believe she bites out of fear not to be ugly. We think she was abused by a male early on as she made it quite obvious my hubbys 'wings' were never safe anytime he was around me. Many scars on his underside arm. Shes not bitten in a long time now, and is a big part of our family. We had been talking for the last 5 days about taking in a 5week old blue maccaw a person is having issue with. Next thing you know, Tweety flutters into our lives. My son smiled yesterday watching me hand feed Tweety, and said 'now Mom you know how to hand feed a baby if we get the baby' 

Tweety was here for a reason, she will always be a smile but the knowlege, new friends, and expeirence is something that will last a lifetime.








Isabelle being our legal council also, agrees 
(shes a smart bird like that - not to mention a ham)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well I hope that should you ever come across another pigeon or dove in need, that you will come back. You will always find help here. They really are great birds. Once you get to know one, you quickly find that out. Love the picture of Isabelle!


----------



## Cougarsdiamond (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh of course I will, I am quite intrigued now with this breed. I've got my hands full already but as hubby and I've discussed Isabelle would so love a friend. I'm not sure of how the different breeds would interact but I'm going to start doing some research. 

She was quite curious about Tweety and today has been calling out to her. Shes also been proding me to go 'check on Tweety' I dont think she quite understands yet. But she is smart so who knows. Sometimes I do not give her enough credit. 

Thank you all again


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Cougarsdiamond said:


> Oh of course I will, I am quite intrigued now with this breed. I've got my hands full already but as hubby and I've discussed Isabelle would so love a friend. I'm not sure of how the different breeds would interact but I'm going to start doing some research.
> 
> She was quite curious about Tweety and today has been calling out to her. Shes also been proding me to go 'check on Tweety' I dont think she quite understands yet. But she is smart so who knows. Sometimes I do not give her enough credit.
> 
> Thank you all again


You might enjoy ringneck doves (the dove of the Bible--Edmund and Lita on my sig are ringnecks.)


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Cougarsdiamond said:


> Oh of course I will, I am quite intrigued now with this breed. I've got my hands full already but as hubby and I've discussed Isabelle would so love a friend. I'm not sure of how the different breeds would interact but I'm going to start doing some research.
> 
> She was quite curious about Tweety and today has been calling out to her. Shes also been proding me to go 'check on Tweety' I dont think she quite understands yet. But she is smart so who knows. Sometimes I do not give her enough credit.
> 
> Thank you all again


Well, softbills can be severely injured by hookbills. You would have to alternate who's out when. That's what we do at my house. (lots of doves, and 2 budgies--even a budgie can do permanent damage to a dove because of their hook bill and the doves' thin/fragile skin. ) It works well enough. Your too might enjoy watching you feed/water another bird. 
It's so cute that your cockatoo is interested in the aviculture hobby--in telling you to care for the other bird. The large parrots can be so much like kids.


----------

